# looking for korean lessons in dubai!!



## bavci (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi,

I'll be moving to Dubai for the next 6/7 months for an assignment. I'm currently studying korean (beginner level) and would like to continue learning the language  

Thus, I'm looking for a korean instructor to take lessons (1-3 times a week). Any suggestions about language courses or private tutors is highly appreciated


----------



## nate c (Dec 5, 2013)

can i get ur email address


----------

